# neurofibroma / neurofibromamatosis



## jenmar (Sep 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can code 64788 multiple times with modifier 59? or does this code cover multiple excisions of neurofibromas of the scalp? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## mshay134 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would code 64788 multiple times with modifier 59 as the code does not specify that it covers multiple excisions.  So I would interpret the code as a single excision.


----------

